# Wie erstelle ich sowas ? (als Brush oder allgemein)



## el_vicio (12. Juni 2006)

http://www.dreamstime.com/floralornament-image103277

nicht das eigentliche Bild, sondern unten, im Prinzip florale Ornamente, minimalistisch im Stil - hab ich letztens auch in einer Frauenzeitschrift gesehen, find ich vom Design her einfach schick.

Wie erstelle ich derartige Sachen in Photoshop ?

Wollte eine Grafik erstellen, in der quasi ein paar Ranken mit Blättern, vielleicht ein paar Blüten von der Seite ins Bild kriechen, und naja anderes Zeug, was ich denke ich auf die Reihe krieg.

*Wobei, eine andere Frage noch* :
OK, um das zu beschreiben, ziehe ich Sin City als Beispiel  heran :
2 Szenen :
Dwight sinkt in die Teergrube
Hartigan bläst sich das Hirn raus

sprich 'echt' photographierte/gefilmte Personen als einfarbige, schattenartige Silhuoette darstellen...
ich such mal nach Beispielen, editiere die dann hier rein

thx schonmal ^^


----------



## C4T (13. Juni 2006)

zu Frage 1: genau, sind Brushes !
zu Frage 2: SinCity hab ich leider nicht gesehen. Da wird dir also jemand anderst antworten können 

Gruß,
C4T

ps: hier gibts einige Brushes, falls du welche brauchen solltest. Hafe fun.http://www.dubtastic.com/resources.php


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juni 2006)

Hai,

schau dir einmal diesen Thread an. Das wird dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Wenn du in diesem Forum nach "EFEU" suchst bekommst du 3 weitere, die auch gute Hinweise geben. 
In einer der letztne DOCMA Ausgabe war ein Workflow um einen "kahlen" Baum mit Blättern zu bestücken. Alles mit den Pinseleinstellungen. Wenn ich Zeit habe such ich das mal raus und gebe noch Tipps (falls noch nötig).


Zu SinCity öffne liber einen neuen Thread mit Beispielbild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## el_vicio (13. Juni 2006)

hier das sin city pic, dürfte eigentlich nicht schwer sein... :


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juni 2006)

Hai,

dürfte nicht schwer sein ist relativ.  

"Einfach" deine Figur mit dem Lasso, Extrahieren Filter, oder oder  oder freistellen. Die enstandene Auswahl mit der Farbe deiner Wahl füllen und eine neue Hintergrundebene einfügen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Drol-Anurav (13. Juni 2006)

> Wollte eine Grafik erstellen, in der quasi ein paar Ranken mit Blättern, vielleicht ein paar Blüten von der Seite ins Bild kriechen



mhm, bei dem Satz bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher - willst du eine Grafik oder Animation erstellen ?
Bei ersterem würde ich dir eher von Photoshop abraten, da dazu andere Programme (vektorbasierend) geeigneter wären. Vektoren sind sauberer, leichter veränderbar, und vor allem kannst du gerade solche Grafiken später meist woanders wieder einsetzen - und da zahlt es sich aus, wenn man diese skalieren kann.
Ich würde dir allerdings in jedem Fall raten, von Hand Konzepte zu erstellen, da du mit der Maus nicht den Schwung hineinbekommst und man so immer kreativer ist, als mit der Maus. Nehm dir nen Blatt, Bleistift und Tusche (gerade hier sicher brauchbar) und mach mal nen paar Entwürfe. So kommst du recht schnell dahinter, welche Formen du haben willst, welchen Schwung, etc . . .
Eine Freundin hat vor kurzem ein komplettes Booklet mit solchen Ranken gestaltet - und das sah wirklich gut aus ! Ich mag diesen Stil


----------



## el_vicio (13. Juni 2006)

Ahja, kleines Missverständnis - keine Animation - es soll nur so wirken, der Verlauf der Pflanzen/Blumen von links nach rechts halt, statt von unten nach oben, wie's normalerweise wächst 

Vektorgrafik also....ok, kann man mir da Programme empfehlen ?
Inkscape ist freeware, das ist schonmal ein groer Kandidat...

Trotzdem hab ich dann immernoch nicht sooo die Idee, wie ich das machen soll....

Ich mein die Ranken, das kriegt man hin, Ellipsen etc...aber die Blätter etc...
von Hand ist so'ne Sache, da ich atm keinen Scanner hab...

Das mit dem Booklet hört sich cool an - darf man das irgendwo bewundern ?
Natürlich NICHT zum Ideenklau, sondern weil  ich dieses leicht vom Jugendstil angehauchte Design himmlisch finde...


----------

